# New Longs Drugs Kauai



## slip (Aug 31, 2014)

Does anyone know if they started on the new Long Drugs by Plantation Hale?
We'll be there in October and was wondering if that was started and causing
Any problems.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 31, 2014)

Jeff, how would starting a new drug store cause problems?  

Wait, you mean with Kapaa traffic, right? I'll be there in a few weeks, so can let you know first hand.

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2014)

I just didn't know if there would be a lot of construction trucks causing
More traffic. You know how traffic is over there.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 31, 2014)

slip said:


> I just didn't know if there would be a lot of construction trucks causing
> More traffic. You know how traffic is over there.



Yep. Especially in Kapaa.  I'll keep you posted. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks Dave, I know your there just before me. Let us know about your first trip
To Maui too.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 31, 2014)

slip said:


> Thanks Dave, I know your there just before me. Let us know about your first trip
> To Maui too.



I sure will.  So excited to be there.  This deferred enjoyment for upcoming vacations is seriously overrated. I'm ready to be there NOW! 

I called both resorts yesterday to confirm reservations.  They both had things on their schedule, and are ready for me to check in.  Me too. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm with you there. I have have 41 days. I know it will go fast but like you I'm
Ready now. 

I know you'll love Maui but I'm curious how you'll compare it to the other 
Islands. Their all different in their own way but everybody likes one over the 
Others.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 31, 2014)

slip said:


> I'm with you there. I have have 41 days. I know it will go fast but like you I'm
> Ready now.
> 
> I know you'll love Maui but I'm curious how you'll compare it to the other
> ...



I'm looking forward to discovering Maui. I like each of the other three main islands for their individual appeal, and don't compare any of them to the others.  I like their differences.  I've heard all the hype about Maui, and I know some folks love that island best.  We'll see what  I find.  Wish I was there NOW. 

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 31, 2014)

The new Longs is well under way, but I didn't notice any additional traffic in July.  That area is already bumper to bumper during busy parts of the day, so hard to tell any difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks Denise. I heard it was going to happen but I never heard a start date.
Was the new McDonald done in Kapaa? They we just putting up the fence 
Around it the last time we were there.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 31, 2014)

I am not sure about McDonalds - we don't eat fast food, so I probably didn't notice - where is it located?

*My husband said they are building a new McDonald's in Waipouli, but it was hard to see what stage it's in, because it is completely fenced off.  It's on the same site as the old one - http://thegardenisland.com/news/loc...cle_26550f2a-4134-11e3-b36a-0019bb2963f4.html


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2014)

Yep, it's in the same location as the old one. I think I heard it was the oldest 
One in the whole state of Hawaii. We only went to it once for breakfast. 
Spam,eggs and rice. Then we had to try the taro pie.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 31, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> I sure will. So excited to be there. This deferred enjoyment for upcoming vacations is seriously overrated. I'm ready to be there NOW!
> 
> I called both resorts yesterday to confirm reservations. They both had things on their schedule, and are ready for me to check in. Me too.
> 
> Dave


It's the knowing that you are going back and everything is taken care of.  You don't have that feeling yet because you haven't been to Maui yet. 

 All islands are so different so we like them all and we always seem to like the one the best where we happen to be.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Sep 1, 2014)

Isn't there already a Longs in Kapaa' where the Tropical Dreams Ice Cream / Safeway shopping center is located?

oops./..sorry, got confused with the different topics and locations.

Can't have too many Longs, it's one of the few locations that carry CookKwee's, love them!!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2014)

letsgosteelers said:


> Isn't there already a Longs in Kapaa' where the Tropical Dreams Ice Cream / Safeway shopping center is located?



They are closing the old one.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Sep 1, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> They are closing the old one.



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!  :annoyed:


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2014)

The new one is like 2 blocks away....


----------



## letsgosteelers (Sep 1, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> The new one is like 2 blocks away....



OH, For some reason I was thinking it was up on the north side 

I don't get it, why build a new one?  whatever, so long as they keep carrying those cookies I'm good!  :whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2014)

Because the old one is small (by current standards) shabby, and it's a rental building.  It also has no place for a drive-up window.


----------



## ouaifer (Nov 7, 2014)

_The New Longs Drugs opens this Sunday, 09Navember2014, with an opening ceremony and blessing scheduled for 8 a.m.  I don't know who will be doing the blessing...but it will be very festive, I am sure._


----------



## HatTrick (Nov 7, 2014)

letsgosteelers said:


> Can't have too many Longs, it's one of the few locations that carry CookKwee's, love them!!



FWIW, you can get them year-round at abcstores.com.


----------



## kwindham (Nov 12, 2014)

Im late to this conversation, just seeing it, but ill add a bit of info for those wanting to know.  I moved to Kauai in June (my dream for the last 3 years) so maybe I can help a little.  I don't do much touristy stuff, so I wont be much help in that area.

The new Mcdonalds is open, (I have a teenage boy that loves mcd).  The Longs looks like its going to be really nice, super excited about it.  I shop at Longs a lot.  I missed the grand opening because I am in Louisiana visiting my parents, but ill be back next week and I will be checking it out!  

 I never really noticed a difference in traffic while they were trying to get either place open, but its usually bad through there anyway.

Just recently got a new Ross store in Lihue, and its a really good ross...nice size and good selection when they can keep it.  Everyone has been so excited it has pretty much stayed 1/2 empty since the grand opening, but they have doubled there ordering so that should help.  The grand opening was 10X worse than any store on black Friday, lol


----------



## slip (Nov 12, 2014)

I was there a few weeks ago and all the locals were talking about that new 
Ross store, they all love it. The Longs opened after I got back but they did a nice
Job and left a lot of the trees. I also heard they we going to leave the other store 
Open. I find that hard to believe but I heard it from a few people.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 12, 2014)

On island now. Heard a radio commercial advertising the new Longs and they made a point of saying: "Only drug store on island with drive-up window".


----------



## Kona Lovers (Nov 12, 2014)

Too bad they couldn't just renovate existing construction rather than paving over more paradise.


----------

